
Tuskegee Truth Teller - fern12
https://theamericanscholar.org/tuskegee-truth-teller/?utm_source=email#
======
Intermernet
>The very first principle of the Nuremberg Code states, “The voluntary consent
of the human subject is absolutely essential.” The code also directs
researchers to protect subjects from disability, injury, or death, no matter
how remote the possibility.

It's worth remembering that MK Ultra was officially running until 1973 and
broke exactly the same rules as the Tuskegee trials.

This isn't ancient history, and it's definitely something people should be
educated about, and vigilant in trying to prevent from happening again.

I'm not from the US, and I can tell you that incidents like this are _major_
stumbling blocks when the US asks other countries to trust it as "the leader
of the Free World".

~~~
yakitori
> It's worth remembering that MK Ultra was officially running until 1973 and
> broke exactly the same rules as the Tuskegee trials.

It isn't just scientific experimentation. Forced sterilization without consent
was carried out in the US on puerto ricans, natives, blacks, etc for decades
after ww2. Canada also forcibly sterilized their natives well into the 1970s
as did the australians on the aborigines.

> I'm not from the US, and I can tell you that incidents like this are major
> stumbling blocks when the US asks other countries to trust it as "the leader
> of the Free World".

It isn't a stumbling block since most of the "free world" is complicit as
well. And the rest of the world is too poor or simply unawares of our misdeeds
to care.

Besides, we are the leader of the "free" world because we are the sole
military superpower, not because we are the most "free" or "good".

------
linuxkerneldev
"Despite his easy laugh and genial manner, he has the air of a man who fears
the world is populated by blockheads and scoundrels."

A valid fear.

